# Lump Sum Move to PTSB



## garyaka (7 Dec 2009)

I'm just about to move a lum sum of €50,000 to PTSB into their 35 Days Notice account, [broken link removed]

Any pitfalls I should be wary about?


----------



## Lightning (7 Dec 2009)

See below, from the best buys thread for the key T&C's.

As per the below, the rate will change on January 26th 2010, you will not be paid interest until November 2010, 35 days notice for withdrawals. 

Why are you going with this account?



> *[broken link removed]*
> _*1.50%*_ on up to €10,000.
> _*3.50%*_ on €10,000 to €250,000 maximum until 25th January 2010.
> _*3.35%*_ on €10,000 to €250,000 maximum from 26th January 2010.
> ...


----------



## garyaka (7 Dec 2009)

Hi fungus, thanks for the info. I choose that account because I like the fact I can get access if needed and seem like a good interest rate.

Do you reckon it's a sound investment.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dec 2009)

If you 'need access', there are instant access accounts out there with slightly better rates. 

Have you read the best buys lump sum deposit thread?


----------



## Grus (3 Feb 2010)

Maybe a silly point, but if you have over 10K in this PTSB 35day notice account do you receive 1.5% on the first 10K & 3.35% on the remainder? Or is it 3.35% on the entire sum?


----------



## Lightning (4 Feb 2010)

3.35% on the whole sum.


----------

